# Removing igdkmd64.sys file



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

I want to remove the file highlighted in bleow image..File name is "igdkmd64.sys"...this drivers are causing windows to resume slowly..plzz help


----------



## Kaushal_dell (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi
My Name is Kaushal and I work for social media and community Team at Dell.
1:-The file name which have given"igdkmd64.sys",it's video drivers. You can follow these instruction to uninstall this file.
Start>start search>device manager>under the display adapter you will Intel Graphics drivers>right click and uninstall it and this file will be uninstalled.
2:-Also you can Start>startsearch> msconfig>press enter>you will have system configuration utility coming up and then at the top look for service and then in the list look for same file"igdkmd64.sys" and uncheck it and click on apply. You will get one more massage exit without restart and once you click this massage then restart your computer and this file will not hamper you commuter performance.

Thanks
Dell Kaushal P
Dell Social Media Responder


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried updating the video driver?
They do come in handy to properly use the PC.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

If Resume is to do with meaning Wake up from Standby, it may not be the driver but something more dire like a hdd in need of a defrag or a chkdsk /F or your ram may be failing. Check the hdd free space, needs to be more than 10%, also, check whether you "Save to ram" or "save to hdd" for Standby mode.


----------



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks 2 all for the reply 
@Kaushal:- under display adapter it shows nvidia gt 240(my graphic card) and not the file. Also after running msconfig i dint find the file.

@Wrench97:- yes my video drivers are upto date.

@Jupiter2:- you can refer to the pic i have attached, windows has detected that those drivers are interfering with the performance. Also my system is newly assembled, 2 months ago so i dont think it is ram failure.

I forgot to mention this earlier....before attaching my graphic card gt 240 i have installed those drivers(Intel(R) HD graphics 3000) which was recommended by windows..but after i attached graphic card and updating it to latest driver windows says that drivers(intel hd graphics 3000) are interfering and causing windows to resume slowly..(refer to image)


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Yes but what do you mean by "resume"? Resume from what?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you are not using the Intel graphics, disable it in device manager.


----------

